# Reasonable hotels in RAK



## kashaziz (Nov 2, 2008)

Hi,

I will be in RAK by mid of June for 3-4 days. I am looking for a reasonable hotel (economical in price and good in service) in Nakheel Area (I would like to stay close to RAK FTZ).

My search results showed a Queens Inn Hotel but I am unable to get a link to their website.

Any recommendations?


----------

